# University Scholarship from Dubai



## ehsaanwelcome (Sep 1, 2012)

I am going to Dubai as a software engineer but i have also been offered scholarship from German University.
Can i get visa in Dubai for Germany
Anyone has experience


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ehsaanwelcome said:


> I am going to Dubai as a software engineer but i have also been offered scholarship from German University.
> Can i get visa in Dubai for Germany
> Anyone has experience


As long as you have a valid residence visa for the UAE, yes:

Quote from web site of German Consulate General in Dubai:

_For the student visa you will need the following basic documents:

A passport (valid at least 6 months after intended return) and a UAE Residence Visa valid for at least six months.
3 application forms (Application for a Residence Permit) fully completed and signed.
3 instruction forms signed by the applicant.
_

Consulate General Dubai - Study in Germany


----------



## ehsaanwelcome (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks, as i would have their UAE labour contract, is this will create any problem i mean German embassy enforce any rule to complete current contract or this violate any rule of UAE labour market.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ehsaanwelcome said:


> Thanks, as i would have their UAE labour contract, is this will create any problem i mean German embassy enforce any rule to complete current contract or this violate any rule of UAE labour market.


I have no idea about the labour laws in the UAE - maybe the people over on the UAE forum will be able to tell you.

The German Embassy is mostly concerned about you being a legal resident in the UAE; it might be a good idea to contact the Embassy directly and ask about the requirements for your specific case.

Now, I have heard that some employers in the Middle East keep their employees´ passports. That could indeed be a problem, as you need your passport to apply for the visa.

For how long is your contract in Dubai?


----------



## ehsaanwelcome (Sep 1, 2012)

3 years excluding 6 month probation period
Ok, i try to ask someone in UAE even i have heard from someone that they also keep your degree along with passport


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ehsaanwelcome said:


> 3 years excluding 6 month probation period
> Ok, i try to ask someone in UAE even i have heard from someone that they also keep your degree along with passport


It´s very difficult to assess your situation if you don´t give all the details.

(By the way, your new post is again in the Germany forum, you should try the Dubai forum for help on the Dubai side of things.)

It does sound a bit like you are trying to have your cake and eat it, too. I know it can be nerve-wrecking when several opportunities open up simultaneously.

When is the Masters in Germany starting? Obviously not September 2012. So what´s your plan?

Work in Dubai for a year, apply for the German student visa from there and then resign from your job?

You might have to decide for one or the other - could you postpone your studies in Germany or will you lose your scholarship then? What does the scholarship cover?

Keep in mind that living expenses in germany are quite high, you´d probably need about 10k EUR just for that.


----------



## Alija_MN (May 31, 2012)

ehsaanwelcome said:


> Thanks, as i would have their UAE labour contract, is this will create any problem i mean German embassy enforce any rule to complete current contract or this violate any rule of UAE labour market.


No dear there shouldnt be any problem feom German embassy and so far from MOL of UAE... you can have both


----------

